# Can Not Download From Microsoft.com



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello guys!

As the title indicates, I can not download ALL products from Microsoft.com and some others.
Examples of Microsoft's products are...
1) Internet Explorer
2) IntelliPoint (a mouse software)
3) Windows Update
4) Patches of Games which are the products of Microsoft
and so on...
Also,
1) MSN Messenger
2) Virsu Definition for Norton Antivirus
are the ones that I cannot download...

I don't know why it happens, but everytime I go to the link, where you download these softwares, I go to the page "Cannot Find Server"


I also have an another problem... that is, I think, related to my main problem.
The problem is that I can not go to specific sites.
The sites that I can not go are...
1) "Support" page on Microsoft.com (instead of going to Support page, I go to *"Freeesearch.com" after reaching the page "Cannot Find Server")
2) Pages that gives me "Forms" to ask a question

*the title says Freesearch, but the url says "Freeesearch"... 
the specific url is
http://www.freeesearch.com/?ou=http...?prd=ie&clcid=0x0411&pver=6.0&ar=ienews&os=N6


Thank you!
(sorry about my English... I am a Japanese...)


OS; Windows XP
Connection; Cable
(well, shall I give you more info?)


----------



## Lorand (Jun 30, 2004)

Probably there is a spyware / adware / hijacker on your system. Run Spybot and get rid of them. After that everything should be fine again.
Download Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3 from here: http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Probably there is a spyware / adware / hijacker on your system. Run Spybot and get rid of them. After that everything should be fine again.
> Download Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3 from here: http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=download




Thanks
But, i tried this many times and still, I could not solve this problem.
I found many parasites (adware, etc.) but none of them were the cause of this problem...

oh, is it normal thing that you see "Default Screensaver" as "Possible Hijack" on Spybot?
because everytime I run S&D, I see it...


----------



## Lorand (Jun 30, 2004)

Follow these steps, hope it helps: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?p=201564#post201564


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Follow these steps, hope it helps: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?p=201564#post201564



Thank you for giving me a hint.
It helped me to "Freeesearch" thing to disappear.

However, I still cannot download products of Microsofts and...still cannot go to "Support" page.


----------



## Lorand (Jun 30, 2004)

Probably you have the MyDoom-B virus on your system. Run http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp which is a fast and free online virus scan.


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Probably you have the MyDoom-B virus on your system. Run http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp which is a fast and free online virus scan.



thanks, I will try this one!


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Indeed, it found many viruses from my computer. (and of course, I deleted them)
But still... I can't dowload products of Microsoft!
(oh jeez...)
Thanks Lorand

Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Lorand (Jun 30, 2004)

In the IE open tools/internet options, go to tab "privacy" and click on edit. Delete the microsoft.com entry if exists.


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> In the IE open tools/internet options, go to tab "privacy" and click on edit. Delete the microsoft.com entry if exists.



I've gone over thins many times, but could not find anything that mentions about "Microsoft"


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jun 30, 2004)

OMG!!
I typed "can not download" on the search box on the Synmatec (dunno I spelled it correct or not) and I got results.
I found some interesting(?) ones and clicked it!
"Cannot Find Server"
... Every page I tried, it came up w/ "Cannot Find Server"
::sigh::

I hope this experience helps.


----------



## Lorand (Jun 30, 2004)

Try this one: mydoom removal tool
(You can download the tool from the bottom of that page.)


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jul 1, 2004)

THANK YOU LORAND!!!
I could solve this problem!!!
i don't know how, but... I can download now!
I appricite it!!!
(well, I could not find out MyDoom thing, tho)


----------



## Lorand (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad to hear that!
Since your download is working, download all the patches and updates from Microsoft. Keeping your system up-to-date reduces (but not eliminates ) the risk of getting your system messed up again.


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jul 1, 2004)

Yea, i just downloaded Windows Update.

Thanks anyway!

P.S. Do you know what caused this problem?
MyDoom?


----------



## Lorand (Jul 1, 2004)

Most likely...
A system infected with Mydoom cannot access sites form Microsoft, major antivirus sites, security-related sites, etc.


----------



## Mr.Groovy (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, then, i agree MyDoom was doing that. (i've got tons of e-mails w/ viruses 3 months ago...)


----------

